# usb-stick unter wince



## volker

hallo

ich habe hier ein paar siemens op's / mp's mit wince.

ich würde gerne die archive der storagecard auf einen usb-stick kopieren.

das panel verlangt aber nach einem treiber wenn ich den stick reinstecke, den ich leider nicht habe.

gibt es dafür irgendwelche treiber?

_____________________________________________________________________________________
*EDIT: *
wie weiter unten erwähnt , habe ich das addon auf meiner homepage abgelegt.
(..\sps\protool\USB_Storage_Treiber_für WinCE.zip (48kb))

*ich möchte euch nochmal bitten mir bescheid zu geben ob der von euch verwendete stick funktioniert oder eben auch nicht, damit ich die geräteliste aktualisieren kann.*
_____________________________________________________________________________________
*Hier die Liste der getesteten Geräte*


----------



## e4sy

wo wir grad bei panel und treiber sind...
kann man da irgendwie druckertreiber nachträglich instllieren?
unser HP läuft zwar, aber sehr langsam...


----------



## Anonymous

Hallo Volker, 

hier ein Downloadlink, wo Du einen passenden Treiber herunterladen kannst. Funktioniert eigentlich wunderbar, halt nur nicht mit jedem USB-Stick. Habe einen handelsüblichen Stick von Conrad genommen, damit klappt es. 
http://www.siject.com/html/download1.html 

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## volker

das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus.  

hab das mal runtergeladen (8mb). und auf einen pc installiert. das paket installiert prosave V6 mit.

dann habe ich das prosave\addon\usb storage auf mein pg kopiert.

nach dem start von prosave auf dem pg ist der usb-treiber für wince geräte verfügbar.

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich den treiber morgen mal in ein op270 spielen.

*das addon* *habe ich auf meine homepage gelegt unter: sps\protool\USB_Storage_Treiber_für WinCE.zip (48kb)*
(ohne das prosave (das hat ja wohl jeder der das addon braucht))

einfach nur das Verzeichnis 'USB Storage' in das Prosave\AddOn Verzeichnis kopieren.


----------



## volker

hab heute mehrere geräte in einem op270 getestet



		Code:
	

Gerät                                           Hardwareeigenschaften unter WinXP   OK   Nicht OK
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Freecom USB2.0 ArtNr: 2114 256 MB               Freecom FM-10 Pro                   -    X
Roline 128 MB                                   Roline USB Flash Drive              X    -
MP3-Player MD360 von MaxDigital 512 MB          USB2.0 (FS) Flash disk              X    -
USB CardReader mit 128 MB CompactFlash-Card                                         -    X
USB Festplatte                                                                      -    X


wenn noch jemand andere sticks ausprobiert bitte ergebnis hier posten und eine pn oder email an mich.


----------



## Tom100

*Volker , kannst du mir helfen*

eigentlich hast du meine problem schon angesprcohen,
ich möchte auch auf einem OP270
das Archiv von der CF Card auf einen  USB Stick bringen,
in der Beschreibung Op270 steht aber Archivierung
nur in Ethernet oder CF Card möglich.
Könntest Du mir da ein parr genauere Tips geben.
mfg tom 100


----------



## volker

der usb stick hat unter ce den namen "storage card1"
die cf-card heisst "storage card2"


----------



## Tom100

*USB Stick funktioniert*

hallo volker, also deine tips haben funktioniert,
habe sogar einen usb verteiler (ohne stromversorgung) drinne und
ein drucker und der stick funktionieren zusammen,
die frage ist nur wie lange ??
greife allerdings mit speicher und druckbefehle nie gleichzeitig
drauf zu, übrigens

der usb stick hat bei mir unter ce den namen "storage card " (ohne 1) 
die cf-card heisst "storage card2",
jedenfalls sagt CE das so

übrigens USb stick typ Mediamarkt , RUNDISK.TM  128 MB,

besten dank nochmal für eure tips, tom100


----------



## mertens2

*prosave bietet USB-Stick nicht an...*

obwohl ich das entsprechende verzeichnis in das prosave-verzeichnis gespielt habe, bietet mir prosave (v7.x) den usb-stick-update nicht an.
was kann ich tun?

gruß und dank

christian


----------



## volker

geh mal in prosave auf den reiter optionen und dann auf auswahl.

evtl ist der pfad falsch. setze den auf
c:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Siemens\PTProSave\AddOn
es werden dann die 'direkten' unterverzeichnisse durchsucht.


----------



## volker

was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen.

du musst NUR den ordner 'usb storage' ins addon kopieren.
NICHT den kompletten ordner 'USB_Storage_Treiber_fuer WinCE'


----------



## mertens2

*ich probiers nochmal*

danke, ich probiers sofort morgen früh...


----------



## mertens2

*leider nicht geklappt...*

habe den ordner nochmal eingespielt, leider ohne erfolg. Prosave zeigt mir einige optionen, die ich transferieren kann, leider ist das USB-Update nicht dabei. Gehe ich unter Optionen auf Auswahl, sehe ich sogar das eingespielte Verzeichnis. Markiere ich dieses, kommt der Text "es wurden optionen gefunden". Trotzdem kann ich die option nicht inder auswahlliste hinzufügen. Leider kann ich hier keine bilder hinzufügen, mit screenshots wäre das sicher besser gewesen.

Hat noch jemand ne idee?[/url]


----------



## volker

welche version von prosave?

welches hmi gerät hast du denn angwählt?


----------



## mertens2

*prosave*

es ist die version 7.0. Ich habe angewählt MP370 12'', hab aber auch schon andere probiert


----------



## volker

dann weiss ich im moment auch nicht weiter.
schau dir mal die USB-Disk-MP370.pii an. dort steht drin was im tp installiert wird. das sollte man auch von hand über die storage card machen können. hab ich aber noch nicht probiert.

so sieht das bei mir aus.


----------



## mertens2

*hat geklappt...*

ich hab mich nochmals mit der hotline auseinandergesetzt und mit viel mühe auf die version 7.1 umgeschwenkt, jetzt kann ich die option sehen und auch übertragen. Ein archiv auf dem usb-stick anzulegen war erfolgreich. Leider habe ich jetzt das problem, wenn ich per script eine datei anlagen will tuts das nicht. Mein script, welches bei panel PC'S tadellos funktioniert, meldet einen activx-Fehler. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich das script aus einem siemens faq-übernommen hatte, und dort satnd, daß bei mp's der code modifiziert werden muss, leider finde ich den faq nicht mehr. weiss jemand was ich ändern muss? hier meine script, fehler wird in zeile 4 angezeigt.

Dim fso,f,ts,DataSet,FName,UESchrift,bit 
FName="\Storage Card USB\Archiv_" + CStr(DatePart("d",Date))+ "_"+CStr(DatePart("m",Date)) + ".csv" 
DataSet=CStr(Now) 
Set fso=CreateObject("scripting.filesystemobject") 
 bit="false" 
If Not fso.FileExists(FName) Then 
        fso.CreateTextFile FName 
  bit="true" 
End If 
UESchrift="Archivzeit"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Lackierzeit"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Skid-Nr.:"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Temp Kabine"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Feuchte Kabine"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Luftgeschwindigkeit Kabine"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Temp Abdunsten"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Temp Trockner"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Zeit Lackieren"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Zeit Pause"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Zeit Gesamt"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Lackmenge A"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Lackmenge B"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Lackmenge Summe"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Mischung Ist"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Mischung Soll"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Fordergeschw."+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Prognummer"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Colour Code"+";" 
UESchrift=UESchrift+"Job-Nr"+";" 
Set f=fso.GetFile(FName) 
Set ts=f.OpenAsTextStream(8,-2) 
If bit="true" Then 
ts.WriteLine UESchrift 
End If 
ts.WriteLine DataSet 
ts.Close


----------



## 0815prog

Hallo,

Zeile 4 muss auf jeden Fall so heissen:

*Set fso = CreateObject("FileCTL.File")      * 

Probiers dann nochmal.

Gruß

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## volker

das fso funktioniert unter wince etwas anders

geh mal auf die siemens support seite und suche nach 'wince vbscript'
dort findest du eine pdf dazu.

ein beispiel zum schreiben hab ich im mom nicht zur hand. aber eins wie man eine datei einliest.

code gekürzt. ist ein auszug aus dem projekt: MP270_Textdatei_lesen.pdb (findest du auf meiner hp)


		Code:
	

Dim f,mode,access,datei,in_zeile
Set f= CreateObject("filectl.file")
datei = "my documents\test.txt": mode=1: access=1
f.open datei, mode, access
Do
  If f.eof=false Then in_zeile = f.LineInputString
  If f.eof=true Then Exit Do
Loop
f.Close


----------



## 0815prog

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich noch ein Beispiel in meinem Archiv gefunden:

*wince daten schreiben*


		Code:
	

Dim f,fs,datei,datum,laenge
Set f= CreateObject("filectl.file")
Set fs = CreateObject("filectl.filesystem")
'abfrage ob ein verzeichnis existiert
'If fs.dir("storage card2\daten") = "" Then fs.mkdir("storage card2\daten")
datei="storage card2\Log_Hydrowatt.csv"
datum="20"&Right(Date,2)&"."&Mid(Date,4,2)&"."&Left(Date,2)
If fs.dir(datei) = "" Then
f.open datei, 2
f.LinePrint "Statistik Hydrowatt HD-Pumpe"
f.LinePrint "Datum (JJJJ.MM.TT);"&"Uhrzeit;"&"Schaltspiele;"&"Betriebsstunden [h];"&"Pumpe auf Druck [h];"&"Bollfilter"
f.LinePrint "Datum;"&"Zeit;"&"Schaltsp.;"&"Betr.Std[h];"&"P.auf Druck[h];"&"Bollfilter"
f.Close
End If
f.open datei, 8
f.LinePrint Datum&";"&Time&";"&Schaltspiele_Hydrowatt_täglich&";"& Betriebsstunden_hydrowatt_heute&";"&
Betriebsstunden_hydrowatt_druck_heute&";"&Schaltspiele_Bollfilter_täglich
f.Close

*wince daten lesen*


		Code:
	

Dim f,mode
Set f= CreateObject("filectl.file")
mode = 1
f.open "storage card2\daten\datensatz.txt", mode
dat_artikel_info_1 = f.LineInputString
dat_artikel_info_2 = f.LineInputString
f.Close


Ich hoffe das hilft weiter.

Gruß

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## mertens2

*voltreffer!*

hallo,

genauso ein schript habe ich gesucht. Vielen, vielen Dank für die viele Mühe. Das hätte beim Siemens support wieder viel nerven gekostet.

Frohes Fest.


c. mertens


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Treiber auch gerade heruntergeladen - hab jetzt allerdings kein Panel rumliegen an dem ich das testen könnte...

Aber in Pro Save wird die Option korrekt angezeigt.

Auf der Seite ist aber auch noch ein Hotfix für den Treiber verfügbar.

Wie wird dieser nun eingebunden - oder ist das nicht nötig ?


----------



## Ralle

Kensington Datatraveler 512MB auf TP270 funktioniert, nachdem das TP ihn neu formatiert hat. Ist aber ziemlich langsam (wohl das TP).


----------



## TimoS

Sandisk CRUZER MINI 128 MB.
Funktioniert nach formatieren auch einwandfrei.


----------



## knabi

Habe gerade einen CAPTIVA 1022 (USB-Stick 128MB) erfolgreich getestet  !
Dauert zwar wirklich etwas länger bis zum Erkennen, aber ist zu ertragen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi

Gleich noch mal eine Frage dazu: Bei mir heißt das USB-Laufwerk auch "Storage Card USB", als Pfad in WinCC flex wird dieser Pfad aber nicht akzeptiert (Ziel: Kopieren eines Archives mittels Button von der CF-Card auf den USB Stick). Muß ich dazu ein Script anlegen?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## TimoS

Ich habs auch nur in einem Skript zum laufen gebracht. Lt. Siemens unterstützen aber die Panels der 277er Serie nun auch den Datentransfer auf USB- Sticks. Sollte demnach auch anders funktionieren.


----------



## knabi

Naja, ich hab' ja kein 277, sondern ein 270. Ist das 277 überhaupt schon lieferfähig? Ich meine, als ich vor 4 Wochen bestellt habe, war da noch nichts machbar  ...

Könntest Du mir mit so einem Skript aushelfen?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## volker

schau mal hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=3028&highlight=windows+wince


das sollte dir auch weiterhelfen


		Code:
	

[SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]
Dim[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] f,fs,monat,x,jahr,zusatz:[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Set[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] f= CreateObject("filectl.file"):[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Set[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] fs = CreateObject("filectl.filesystem")
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]If[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] fs.dir("storage card usb") = "" [/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Then
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#ff0000]stm_48[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] = [/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]true
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Exit[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Sub
End[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]If
On[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Error[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Resume[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Next
[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2]fs.filecopy "\storage card2\archiv_bm0.csv", "\storage card usb\archiv_bm0.csv"
fs.filecopy "\storage card2\archiv_sm0.csv", "\storage card usb\archiv_sm0.csv"
fs.filecopy "\storage card2\archiv_system0.csv", "\storage card usb\archiv_system0.csv"
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]For[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] x=6 [/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]To[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] 9
jahr=x
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]For[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] monat=1 [/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]To[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] 12
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]If[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] monat <10 [/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Then[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] zusatz = "0" & monat
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]If[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] monat >=10 [/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Then[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] zusatz = monat
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]If[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] fs.dir("storage card2\daten\ge_200"&jahr&".csv") <> "" [/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Then[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] fs.filecopy "\storage card2\daten\ge_200"&jahr&".csv", "\storage card usb\GE_200"&jahr&".csv"
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]If[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] fs.dir("storage card2\daten\p1_200"&jahr&"-"&zusatz&".csv") <> "" [/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Then[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] fs.filecopy "\storage card2\daten\p1_200"&jahr&"-"&zusatz&".csv", "\storage card usb\P1_200"&jahr&"-"&zusatz&".csv"
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]If[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] fs.dir("storage card2\daten\lz_200"&jahr&"-"&zusatz&".csv") <> "" [/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Then[/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2] fs.filecopy "\storage card2\daten\lz_200"&jahr&"-"&zusatz&".csv", "\storage card usb\LZ_200"&jahr&"-"&zusatz&".csv"
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Next
Next
[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## knabi

OK, soweit läuft das, danke  !



		Code:
	

Dim fs
Set fs=CreateObject("filectl.filesystem")
On Error Resume Next
fs.filecopy "\Storage Card2\Temperaturen0.csv", "\Storage Card USB\Temp48.csv"

 
Funktioniert, aber: Ist die Datei schon auf dem Stick, wird sie nicht überschrieben. Wenn die Fehlerbehandlung nicht vorhanden ist, meldet WinCE Fehler $ 20010, "Fehlerbeschreibung nicht vorhanden".

Kann man das Überschreiben der Datei erzwingen? Oder muß man nun über eine Fehlerbehandlungsroutine die Datei auf dem Stick vorher löschen?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi

Und da ich ja grundsätzlich neugierig bin, habe ich mal das versucht:



		Code:
	

Dim fs,Stunde_Akt,Minute_Akt,Name
Set fs=CreateObject("filectl.filesystem")
Stunde_Akt=Hour(Now)
Minute_Akt=Minute(Now)
Name=Stunde_Akt&"-"&Minute_Akt
fs.filecopy "\Storage Card2\Temperaturen0.csv", "\Storage Card USB\Temp"&Name&".csv"

 
Da allerdings bekomme ich einen "Overflow" zurück, in Deinem Script "bastelst" Du Dir doch aber auf genau dieselbe Art einen Dateinamen, oder???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## volker

wüsste ich im moment nicht.
werd ich morgen mal testen.

die datei 'VBScript_WinCE.pdf' ist dir bekannt?
gibts bei siemens und auf meiner hp unter sps/nachschlag...


----------



## knabi

Ah ja, OK, die sehe ich mir gleich mal an, danke! Die angehängte Grafik allerdings habe ich in der WinCCflex Hilfe auch gefunden, die sagt aber leider nicht viel aus...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## TimoS

Hatte auch Probeleme den String erst im Funktionsaufruf zu basteln. Hab dann einfach ne Variable angelegt den String gebastelt und die Funktion dann mit der Variable als Parameter aufgerufen.


		Code:
	

Dim str 
str = "\storage card USB\" + SmartTags("MaschParameter.Rezeptur.WstName") + "aaa"
ArchiveLogFile hmiDataLog, "Prüf",  str  , hmiCopy


----------



## volker

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> fs.filecopy "\Storage Card2\Temperaturen0.csv", "\Storage Card USB\Temp"&Name&".csv"
> Da allerdings bekomme ich einen "Overflow" zurück, in Deinem Script "bastelst" Du Dir doch aber auf genau dieselbe Art einen Dateinamen, oder???


da fehlt der \ hinter \temp



>>Kann man das Überschreiben der Datei erzwingen? Oder muß man nun über eine Fehlerbehandlungsroutine die Datei auf dem Stick vorher löschen?

evtl. so


		Code:
	

fs.filecopy "\Storage Card2\Temperaturen0.csv", "\Storage Card USB\Temp"&Name&".csv" ,True

wobei true der standartwert ist. zumindest beim normalen vbscript.

ansonsten muss man das vorher löschen


		Code:
	

if fs.fileexists "\Storage Card USB\Temp"&Name&".csv" then fs.kill "\Storage Card USB\Temp"&Name&".csv"

wobei ich jetzt nicht weiss ob fileexists unter ce funktioniert.
ansonsten gnadenlos killen. der on error fängt den fehler dann ab.

ob die errorbehandlung funzt weiss ich nicht.
evtl so. (normales vbscript)


		Code:
	

on error resume next
Set fs = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set TextFile = fs.openTextFile("e:\daten\sps\error.txt", 8)
fehler=err.number
msgbox fehler
textfile2.close


----------



## knabi

Hallo Volker, 

danke schon mal für die Tips, leider in ich heute nicht zum Probieren gekommen - die Anlage wird zur Zeit montiert. Morgen früh werde ich mal sehen, ob ich es hinbekomme  .

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi

So, habe es jetzt einfach mit dem unbedingten Löschen vor dem Kopieren gelöst (danke, Volker!). Den Rest werde ich mal in Ruhe ausprobieren, wenn mehr Zeit ist.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rr_zx

Hallo zusammen.
Wenn ich im Mp277 den folgenen Script aufrufe, kommt immer die fehlermeldung: ActiveX component can't create objekt: "filectl.file" in script "test" in Zeile 2. Was mach ich falsch? Wurde dieser Script nicht für Wince gemacht?

Gruss rr_zx

*wince daten schreiben
*
Dim f,fs,datei,datum,laenge
Set f= CreateObject("filectl.file")
Set fs = CreateObject("filectl.filesystem")
'abfrage ob ein verzeichnis existiert
'If fs.dir("storage card2\daten") = "" Then fs.mkdir("storage card2\daten")
datei="storage card2\Log_Hydrowatt.csv"
datum="20"&Right(Date,2)&"."&Mid(Date,4,2)&"."&Left(Date,2)
If fs.dir(datei) = "" Then
f.open datei, 2
f.LinePrint "Statistik Hydrowatt HD-Pumpe"
f.LinePrint "Datum (JJJJ.MM.TT);"&"Uhrzeit;"&"Schaltspiele;"&"Betriebsstunden [h];"&"Pumpe auf Druck [h];"&"Bollfilter"
f.LinePrint "Datum;"&"Zeit;"&"Schaltsp.;"&"Betr.Std[h];"&"P.auf Druck[h];"&"Bollfilter"
f.Close
End If
f.open datei, 8
f.LinePrint Datum&";"&Time&";"&Schaltspiele_Hydrowatt_täglich&";"& Betriebsstunden_hydrowatt_heute&";"&
Betriebsstunden_hydrowatt_druck_heute&";"&Schaltspiele_Bollfilter_täglich
f.Close


----------



## KalEl

das script funktioniert.

mach mal ein update des betriebssystems auf dem tp


----------



## rr_zx

Das MP277 ist neu und ich finde kein neuers Betriebsystem. 
Windows CE: 5.0
Image Version: B 1.0.0.5

Gruss rr_zx


----------



## KalEl

also auf einem op277 läuft das.

Windows CE: 3.0
Image Version: B 1.0.1.0

spiel das bs trotzdem mal auf


----------



## rr_zx

Danke für die Hilfe

Nach Update mit hotfix6 und Betriebsystem neu laden(das gleiche) läuft der script.

Gruss rr_zx


----------



## Ide

Was haben die funktionierenden Sticks eigentlich gemeinsam? Ist schon ärgerlich das einige nicht funktionieren! Kann ich eigentlich den Stick nachträglich nochmal formatiren in CE? Hab da nichts gefunden...


----------



## volker

habe hier 2 op277 unter flex.

sticks die unter protool funktioniert haben laufen unter flex nicht mehr.
im prinzip habe ich keinen der funktioniert 

weiss da jemand was?


----------



## Perfektionist

*USB-Stick an CE3.0 6" Panels*

Hi,

habe erst Anfang des Jahres zwei OP277 mit WCf2005 gehabt und da schon ein wenig mit USB gespielt: also mein Sandisk-USB-zu-SD/MMC-Adapter brauchte zusätzlich einen USB-Hub mit Zusatzversorgung - der ist so stromhungrig, das der nicht direkt am Panel läuft (auch jetzt bei mir nebenliegend auf dem Tisch mit TP177mono bzw. TP277 nur mit Zusatzstrom vom Hub).

Sandisk cruizer micro 512 läuft problemlos direkt am Panel (TP177/277).

Getestet habe ich normale Dateioperationen auf CE-Ebene, Rezeptexport auf USB und den Backup-Restore im Controlpanel.

Aber irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass Siemens den Backup-Restore mit USB-Stick nicht freigegeben hat. Kennt jemand das Problem, oder ist das schlicht mal wieder einfach nicht systemgetestet?

Gruß von dem, der gerne perfekt wäre


----------

